# Question about a Auratus



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a question about my Auratus 
I was wondering when is it spose to change colors if it is a Male 
Mines yellow and I have had it for 3 weeks so I was just wondering when it should start to change to blue if male
I know females stay yellow

Please answer that question for me

Jenn


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

There is no fixed answer. As early as 1.5", as late as 3", when it becomes dominant, and feels comfortable. It has nothing to do with time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your fish is feeling threatened, it can take much longer and it's even possible he will never change color.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

and it is also possible if you have a lone female in the tank she may show herself as a male as she will want to dominate your tank.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not sure but from what I can tell all 3 fish are female 
and one rainbow shark


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

What makes you think they're female?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

jenn134 said:


> I know females stay yellow


No, can't make that assumption what so ever!!!
Male coloration has just as much to do with dominance as does with "gender".
This is a female:

Two females in this pic:

Watched them do the act, and had them held many times :wink: 
Been around auratus 40+ years and kept them 15+ .....so only advice I can give is don't make too much about the few weeks you have had them listen to what people say on this forum!!


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not sure if Cichlids are the same as Guppies and Mollys but the female guppy and molly have a big fin near the tail and the males have a fin that is kinda small and pointy by the tail so they are easy to tell

if Cichlids are the same the ones in my 30 Gal are female


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

jenn134 said:


> I'm not sure if Cichlids are the same as Guppies and Mollys but the female guppy and molly have a big fin near the tail and the males have a fin that is kinda small and pointy by the tail so they are easy to tell


Nope, not at all.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

then how are you spose to tell the diffrence??


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

jenn134 said:


> then how are you spose to tell the diffrence??


You are supposed to tell by venting, though there are other cues that an experienced aquarist can tell. There are articles on venting in the library.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

it took me alot of experimenting before i cracked the code on how to keep auratus without them killing all the tankmates if you run into trouble i may be able to help you "fix it" without having to remove them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Jen- Time and experience will aid you in determining sex. Your fish are simply too small. Patience, and a much larger tank, will be key.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

pfoster74 said:


> it took me alot of experimenting before i cracked the code on how to keep auratus without them killing all the tankmates if you run into trouble i may be able to help you "fix it" without having to remove them.


Could you share?


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

you can grow them out some in a 75g if you do not have anything larger to start with. i would start with 15 to 20 auratus and as the males color up i would rehome all but one of your males. for your tank design you need lots of rocks pile up 50 to 75% of your tanks floor space. lots of hidey holes keeps them busy. another thing i have found is take some artificial plants that can reach bottom to top of tank set them up in a line from back side to front side of tank for line of sight breaks other thing you will see is your holding females like to use the plants to line themselves up in comfortable positions for themselves.when they are grown out more and you are in your 6ft or longer tank keep your auratus with other cichlids considered aggressive. a cichlid that does very well with auratus is http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=845 they are very good looking in your tank as well. also keep them in large groups with no more than 2 males total. i would add 2 more species with the auratus and crabro and keep them in high numbers. we can achieve diverse colors with the high aggressive types.i have found the tank to be more active than my other african tanks. i change 60 to 75% every 7 to 8 days and i have cut the carbon from my filters i weekly rinse out the crushed coral bio rings and filter cartridges and reuse them to infinity.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I had great success in a 75 gallon


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

your fish look amazing mines still yellow but I've only had him/her for about a month


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i like your tank design and agree your fish look healthy.


----------

